
Huawei's third-quarter revenue jumps 27% as smartphone sales surge - Nokinside
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-results/huaweis-third-quarter-revenue-jumps-27-as-smartphone-sales-surge-idUSKBN1WV0LJ
======
Nokinside
Smartphone sales are surprisingly good.

The 5G-mobile network performance is what should be expected. The US was not
able to get 'ban coalition' against Huawei. Over 60 5G contracts and 400k 5G
antenna units means that Huawei is still outselling Nokia and Ericsson.

